# To Boggs



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, Boggs, our chat is Monday nights, at 6:00 p.m. Hope to see you there.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Thank you for making me feel welcome to the group .You really don't know how much this means to me. I work night shift but because of the holiday i will be able to chat this monday. Iam looking forward to talking to everyone THANK YOU again. Do you just go into the chat at the top of this board?


----------

